# curious about the history, magnum II



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Groves, built in Albuquerque, N. Mex. I had a 1968 spitfire take down with metal riser. I understand one of his boys still make custom bows out of his garage, but I have no other information.
Charlie


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

I just did a Google on groves bows, twenty plus pages. Might find something there.
Charlie


----------



## shootemupdro (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the info,,,,been reading alot on the groves bows,,,,,


----------

